# Python



## Tuco (2. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich darf in Python ein Programm schreiben, dass eine Textdatei öffnet, die Zeilen durchnummeriert und dann den Inhalt mit nummerierten Zeilen in eine neue Datei speichert.

momentan habe ich:

```
f=open('c:/irgendwas.txt', 'r')
liste = f.readlines()
for i in range(len(liste)):
      print i, liste[i]
```

...das zeigt mir aber nur die nummerierten Zeilen in der DOS-Box an.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank

mfg Tuco


----------



## MC Breit (3. August 2004)

```
res=res, i, liste[i], "\n"
...
f.write(res)
```

So in der art mal gedacht?


----------



## Tuco (3. August 2004)

Ich habs jetzt soweit, dass mir die Datei öffnet, die Zeilen nummeriert und so abspeichert.

```
f=open('c:/irgendwas.txt', 'r')
liste = f.readlines()
for i in range(len(liste)):
    print i, liste[i]

d=open('c:/liste.txt', 'w')
for i in range(len(liste)):
    d.write(str(i))
    d.write(liste[i])
d.close()

Nun ein neues
```
 Problem: Wie kann ich es machen, dass ich die zu öffnende Datei und die Datei in die ers speichert festlegen kann?


----------



## Tuco (4. August 2004)

*Die Lösung!*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt...

```
eing = raw_input("Bitte den Eingabepfad eingeben: ")
ausg = raw_input("Bitte den Ausgabepfad eingeben: ")
f=open(eing, 'r')
liste = f.readlines()
for i in range(len(liste)):
    print repr(i).rjust(3), liste[i]
d=open(ausg, 'w')
for i in range(len(liste)):
    d.write(str(i).rjust(3))
    d.write(liste[i])
d.close()
```
...nur falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------

